# Stolen - Grandfathers Olivant and Bottsford



## Steve Bolton (Dec 8, 2015)

Help please my Grandfather left me his Olivant and Botsford wrist watch when he passed away in 1982.

This watch was stolen in a burglary at my home in 1993 and I have searched for it ever since. A friend of mine suggested I try a number of forums in the hope it can be found.

The watch was a retirement gift from his then Employer Ferranti and is therefore of great sentimental value. I used to wear it everyday. The day I was burgled , the watch had stopped working and I'd left it on the bedside table only that day.

At the time I was residing in the Oldham area . I'm sure the watch would have been of interest and hope it found its way to a collector. I am happy to offer a reward for its safe recovery should the current owner be found.

Kind Regards

Steve


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Steve but do you have any more details about the watch?

A picture, size, colour, strap may help. As it was over 20 years ago i would say you chances of it being on here a minuscule but we will help if we can


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

mattbeef said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve but do you have any more details about the watch?
> 
> A picture, size, colour, strap may help. As it was over 20 years ago i would say you chances of it being on here a minuscule but we will help if we can


 Ditto - slim chance of finding it though stranger things have happened. Have a look at the link below for a watch which was returned after going missing for years. Probably worth starting from the top.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90540-for-every-fine-nurse/#comment-906189


----------



## Steve Bolton (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you for your responses The watch had a leather strap and a round plain face with gold numbers and gold case I will try and find a picture of a similar watch and post it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Steve,

Sorry that you lost a watch that's so precious to you.

I suspect it was a Gold hallmarked presentation watch, Gold has value to a scumbag, sentiment and peoples property mean nowt.

I'd guess that the watch has been savaged for its Gold content and scrapped long ago.

I hope I'm wrong and I truly hope you find your Granddad's watch, but as much as I hope you will , I fear you will not.


----------



## Steve Bolton (Dec 8, 2015)

mattbeef said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve but do you have any more details about the watch?
> 
> A picture, size, colour, strap may help. As it was over 20 years ago i would say you chances of it being on here a minuscule but we will help if we can


 Thank you for everyones response. The watch was identical to the one on they link http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html/ollivant___botsford.html



Stan said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Sorry that you lost a watch that's so precious to you.
> 
> ...





Steve Bolton said:


> Thank you for your responses The watch had a leather strap and a round plain face with gold numbers and gold case I will try and find a picture of a similar watch and post it


 The watch was identical to the one shown on the link attached http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html/ollivant___botsford.html



mattbeef said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve but do you have any more details about the watch?
> 
> A picture, size, colour, strap may help. As it was over 20 years ago i would say you chances of it being on here a minuscule but we will help if we can


 Thank you for your reply. The watch was identical to the one shown on the attached link :http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html/ollivant___botsford.html


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve Bolton said:


> Help please my Grandfather left me his Olivant and Botsford wrist watch when he passed away in 1982.
> 
> This watch was stolen in a burglary at my home in 1993 and I have searched for it ever since. A friend of mine suggested I try a number of forums in the hope it can be found.
> 
> ...


 hoping you could find a collector for your watch .


----------

